# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Kans op zwangerschap? Hulp aub!

## Katje

Ik slik altijd goed de pil maar bij mijn vorige strip heb ik een fout gemaakt. Ik ben in de 3e week een pil vergeten (24 na mijn gewone inneemtijd). ik heb hem met mijn domme hoofd doorgeslikt. Na die strip ben ik gewoon gestopt (zaterdag) en ongesteld geworden. Daarna ben ik gewoon die zaterdag weer begonnen aan mijn nieuwe strip. Ben ik nu veilig?
Tellen die pillen van de 3e week dus eigenlijk als het begin weer van een nieuwe reeks dus de eerste week, en ben ik het daarna 5 dagen 'vergeten' (toen ik ongesteld was) en ben ik nu dus onveilig (omdat ik in week 1 niet goed heb geslikt)??? Of ben ik gewoon door wel ongesteld te worden daarna aan een nieuwe reeks begonnen?? En is er niks aan de hand?

Ik hoop snel op antwoorden want ik heb de morning after pil al naast me liggen, alvast bedankt!!

----------


## Nikky278

Als je twijfelt, altijd het zekere voor het onzekere nemen... Twijfel zelf ook altijd hoe het nou zit als je in een bepaalde week een pil vergeet, dus dat is het beste advies dat ik je kan geven...
Voorlopig even met comdoom is ook geen ramp toch? Weet niet of je een vaste partner hebt, maar is sowieso altijd verstandiger om het met te doen. Better safe then sorry toch...

Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Als je een éénfasenpil gebruikt zoals diana35,Yasmin ed kan het volgens mij absoluut geen kwaad...ik slik al jaren de diana35(ga nu over naar Yasmin)gewoon door zodat ik maar 3à4 keer per jaar ongesteld ben...dan weet ik ook niet in welke 'stripweek' of deel van mijn cyclus zit...maar als je ongesteld bent geweest en daarna gewoon weer je pil bent gaan nemen is er volgens mij écht niets aan de hand!
Hoe 't zit als je een 'meer-fasenpil' gebruikt...ik heb daar geen ervaring mee,maar nogmaals;je bent toch gewoon ongesteld geworden? Dan is er denk ik geen enkel probleem....ga anders voor 't zekerste eens langs bij je huisarts of bel hem en vraag hem om raad!!!

succes en sterkte,zal wel ok zijn!

grtjs Agnes

----------


## larissa17

Ik was afgelopen week ongetseld en precies een dag nadat myn menstruatie gestopt was heb ik heel fftjes gevreeen met me vriend maar dan zonder condoom! heb ik nu kans dat ik zwanger word?
pleasee beantwoord me vraag.

----------


## Masja

Hoi Katje, als je op de dag van ongesteldheid met een nieuwe strip begint wordt je niet zwanger, dit is toch ook wat je de eerste keer doet als je de pil gebruikt? Of begrijp ik jouw verhaal niet helemaal? (zagterdag ongesteld en opnieuw begonnen).
En dan nog even voor Larissa17, eigenlijk moet je zelf je probleem invoeren, nu doe je het zonder reactie aan Katje in haar berichten maar in ieder geval moet je even nagaan wat de eerste dag van je ongesteldheid was. Gewoonlijk ben je aardig safe als je vanaf de eerste dag van je ongesteldheid geteld binnen zo'n 8 dagen onveilig vrijt. Tussen de tiende en twaalfde dag vanaf eerste dag menstruatie geteld kun je bij regelmatige ongestelheid zwanger raken. Maar het zaad blijft een tijdje goed zodat je voor die tijd een ruime marge moet nemen. Als voorbeeld: mocht je op de negende dag zwanger kunnen raken en je heb op dag acht gevreeeën dan is er toch kans dat je zwanger wordt. Als je zeker wilt zijn moet je toch even een test halen (drogist).
Sterkte beide!
Masja

----------

